

NASA raised thousands of jellyfish in space that were unfit for life on Earth - jonbaer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/10/i-dont-think-youre-ready-for-this-jelly/280674/

======
falk
I will always remember watching the first moon landing on TV as a young boy.
Very special.

------
ibstudios
Metroid.

